# Spiele auf anderer Partition - sinnvoll?



## Farulox (28. Oktober 2010)

Tag zusammen,

ich wollte mir nur mal eben Gewissheit verschaffen; also:

Ich habe aktuell 4 Partitionen auf 2 Festplatten.

Es geht mir jetzt um folgendes:

Ist es sinnvoll, die Spiele auf einer anderen Partition als Windows zu haben?

Wirkt sich das auf die Performance entlastent, oder eher gegenteilig, also negativ aus?


----------



## moe (28. Oktober 2010)

das würde wahrscheinlich noch drauf ankommen, ob die partitionen auf der selben oder auf zwei platten sind.

ich habs bei mir auf zwei verschiedenen hdds, aber keinen unterschied bemerkt. ich denk mal, das wird auch erst mit ner ssd bemerkbar.
aber sonst bringts auch keine wirklichen vorteile, weil man die meisten spiele eh neu installieren muss, wenn man windows neu aufsetzt, da ja die ganzen registry-einträge fehlen.


----------



## affenhirn (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab meine Spiele auch auf ner eigenen Partition und merke keinen Unterschied, ob auf der Windowspartiton oder nicht


----------



## Sash (28. Oktober 2010)

ist jacke wie hose. es bleibt eine festplatte. hol dir am besten 3 echte festplatten, 2 kleine schnelle und eine große, und partionier nix. auf die erste kleine nur das os, auf die 2. große alle programme und spiele, auf die dritte kleine temps, auslagerungsdatei, internet cache, musik, fotos usw.. so hab ichs.


----------



## Farulox (29. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist anscheinend ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, habe ich aber erst gesehen, als ich Windows eben neu aufgesetzt habe. 

Es ist so:

Festplatte 1 mit 3 Partitionen; (750GB)
- Windows, (~250GB)
- Eigene Dateien (~250GB)
- Sicherungsplatte (~250GB)

Festplatte 2 (1TB)
- Spiele


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hatte das mal genauso wie du grad beschrieben hast installiert. Bloß dass "Eigene Dateien" und "Sicherungsplatte" bei mir noch zusammen auf einer eigenen Festplatte waren. Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede hab ich aber keine bemerkt, auch nachdem ich später alles ausser der Sicherung wieder auf einer Platte hatte.


----------



## Farulox (29. Oktober 2010)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das mal genauso wie du grad beschrieben hast installiert. Bloß dass "Eigene Dateien" und "Sicherungsplatte" bei mir noch zusammen auf einer eigenen Festplatte waren. Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede hab ich aber keine bemerkt, auch nachdem ich später alles ausser der Sicherung wieder auf einer Platte hatte.


 

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage 

Wenn das so ist, kann ich ja alles so lassen, der Ordnung halber hab ich lieber alles getrennt


----------



## Own3r (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe meine Spiele auch auf einer extra Partition. Es ist besser als sie auf der OS Platte zu haben, da sie so nicht "zugemüllt" wird


----------



## Tenshou (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Vorteil bei mehreren Partitionen ist, wenn du dir einen Virus o.Ä. einfängst, denn kannst du die Windows Partition formatieren und die Spiele usw. bleiben erhalten.
Und wenn dein Windows noch läuft kannst du dir das Sichern sparen.


----------



## Windows7Fan (31. Oktober 2010)

zu teil muss man die Spiele doch neuinstallieren da meist treiber von spielen oder reg eintrage von games feheln


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Oktober 2010)

Windows7Fan schrieb:


> zu teil muss man die Spiele doch neuinstallieren da meist treiber von spielen oder reg eintrage von games feheln



Schafft oft Abhilfe:
RegFiles.net - Download and customize game registry files


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Oktober 2010)

Aber selbst wenn man die Spiele neu Installieren muss, zumindest hat man die savegames.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht, habe die Games auf der Win Partion und bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Für Späße nutze ich ein anderes Profil. Früher hatte ich für Games eine eigene Partition  was sich selbst damals nicht negativ bemerkbar gemancht hatte


----------

